# POST PICS OF REGAL/CUTLASS AIR SET UPS........



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I NEED SOME IDEAS, POST PICS FOKKERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Aug 13 2007, 06:54 PM~8546500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TIGHT MAN, ANY PICS OF THE SET UP?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

my old one.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2007, 11:39 PM~8735898
> *TTT
> *


No Peter


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 6 2007, 09:40 PM~8735905
> *No Peter
> *


 :angry: DOOOOOOOOOOOOOON'T CALL ME PETER, ONLY MY MOM CALLS ME PETER :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## smallz95eg (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 12 2007, 01:30 PM~8535448
> *I NEED SOME IDEAS, POST PICS FOKKERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this ones on air and for sale :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2007, 11:45 PM~8735942
> *:angry: DOOOOOOOOOOOOOON'T CALL ME PETER, ONLY MY MOM CALLS ME PETER :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Well im your Daddy is that close enough. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 6 2007, 09:47 PM~8735959
> *Well im your Daddy is that close enough. :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!! YOU GOT ME ON THAT ONE, I SET MY SELF UP FOR THAT ONE, FUCKER!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2007, 11:50 PM~8735977
> *DAMN!!! YOU GOT ME ON THAT ONE, I SET MY SELF UP FOR THAT ONE, FUCKER!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Sell them Ds yet?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2007, 10:50 PM~8735977
> *DAMN!!! YOU GOT ME ON THAT ONE, I SET MY SELF UP FOR THAT ONE, FUCKER!!!
> *


YEAH YOU DID, WALKED INTO THAT ONE BACKWARDS :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Sep 6 2007, 09:57 PM~8736022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T MAKE ME GET MY BIG HOMIE BTL ON YOU :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2007, 11:03 PM~8736057
> *NAW MAN, THIS IS LAY IT LOW, YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES
> DON'T MAKE ME GET MY BIG HOMIE BTL ON YOU :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A SANDWICH 
:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2007, 12:03 AM~8736057
> *NAW MAN, THIS IS LAY IT LOW, YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES
> DON'T MAKE ME GET MY BIG HOMIE BTL ON YOU :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Sep 6 2007, 10:04 PM~8736066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GO TO SLEEP FOKKER :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2007, 12:14 AM~8736133
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :uh: GO TO SLEEP FOKKER :angry:
> *


No you :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 6 2007, 10:20 PM~8736171
> *No you :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


FUCK THAT MAN, I GOTTA GO SEE THE DENTIST TOMORROW :angry: :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2007, 12:21 AM~8736177
> *FUCK THAT MAN, I GOTTA GO SEE THE DENTIST TOMORROW  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I hate the dentist.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 6 2007, 10:23 PM~8736183
> *I hate the dentist.
> *


YEAH MAN, I GOTTA HAVE MY WISDOM TOOFS PULLED :angry: :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2007, 12:25 AM~8736197
> *YEAH MAN, I GOTTA HAVE MY WISDOM TOOFS PULLED :angry:  :angry:
> *


Are they going to knock you out or you going to stay awake?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 6 2007, 10:27 PM~8736208
> *Are they going to knock you out or you going to stay awake?
> *


THEY JUST DID X-RAYS TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2007, 10:26 AM~8738735
> *THEY JUST DID X-RAYS TODAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ASK THEM FOR THE STRONGEST PAIN KILLERS :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 7 2007, 09:35 AM~8738796
> *ASK THEM FOR THE STRONGEST PAIN KILLERS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I JUST MIGHT DO THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IlegalRegal (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Sep 6 2007, 10:46 PM~8735945
> *this ones on air and for sale :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: does any one have a pics. of the rear end of there cars, and tell what size are the bags that u have. i might do a cutlass


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been wanting to bag my "G-body" they look bad assl


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

sorry guys i disagree not a big air fan


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamin81_@Sep 22 2007, 05:52 PM~8849020
> *sorry guys i disagree not a big air fan
> *



thats cause your still in the stone age :uh:


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Sep 22 2007, 06:04 PM~8849072
> *thats cause your still in the stone age :uh:
> *


let me guess fucktard air is the way to go, you'll have a hard time provin that on here. 1 i was'nt doggin it i just don't prefer air ya juice is old school but that is what i like


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

222


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

that purp cutty has good lift!

what size bags?


----------



## 3WHEELINGS10 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 22 2007, 08:40 PM~8849749
> *that purp cutty has good lift!
> 
> what size bags?
> *


2800 coni


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

really for sure? front and rear on 28's damn that's crazy


----------



## 3WHEELINGS10 (May 12, 2006)

THE FRONTS HAS 26'S AND THE BACKS ARE 28'S..


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 14 2007, 10:01 PM~8557194
> *my old one.
> 
> 
> ...


waht size wheels ar ethose, 13's or 14's?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Sep 26 2007, 09:51 AM~8874033
> *waht size wheels ar ethose, 13's or 14's?
> *


13'S


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

THANKS!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 27 2007, 11:12 PM~8886364
> *
> 
> 
> *


 fuck thats nice, are those 13's?


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 28 2007, 02:13 AM~8886375
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


IS THIS ON AIR OR JUICE


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

JUICE


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Sep 28 2007, 05:49 AM~8887569
> *fuck thats nice, are those 13's?
> *


*Yes!!
13" twisted spoke Sinsters, 
I'm picking up a set of gold & chome next month . *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Sep 28 2007, 07:22 AM~8888055
> *IS THIS ON AIR OR JUICE
> *



*AIR*

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2007, 02:29 PM~8896041
> *JUICE
> *


*Sorry ,
All AIR *


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 5 2007, 04:33 PM~8939279
> *Sorry ,
> All AIR
> 
> *


u got any more pics, of it nice ride


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Oct 5 2007, 03:52 PM~8940386
> *u got any more pics, of it nice ride
> *


 
  
:nicoderm:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 5 2007, 12:30 PM~8939268
> *Yes!!
> 13" twisted spoke Sinsters,
> I'm picking up a set of gold & chome next month .
> ...


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 what type of bags did u go with


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Oct 6 2007, 02:52 AM~8942650
> *:0  what type of bags did u go with
> *


Firestone 3000's


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 8 2007, 11:49 AM~8952193
> *Firestone 3000's
> *


Badass cutty :thumbsup: 
What setup are you running, how many tanks, size, valves and comp., line size? 
If you dont mind sharing. 

Also have you tried hoppin it or pullin any 3's?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> Badass cutty :thumbsup:
> What setup are you running, how many tanks, size, valves and comp., line size?
> If you dont mind sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> > Badass cutty :thumbsup:
> > What setup are you running, how many tanks, size, valves and comp., line size?
> > If you dont mind sharing.
> >
> > ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Mad props on both cutty's and all the work put into them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



















Thanks for sharing the setup.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Oct 8 2007, 12:49 PM~8952193
> *Firestone 3000's
> *


what kind are those never seen them only the 2500 or 2600 or 9000. are they strong


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Oct 10 2007, 05:53 AM~8967466
> *what kind are those never seen them only the 2500 or 2600 or 9000. are they strong
> *


 Sorry my mistake 2600's


----------



## ILLICITLOWS (Nov 25, 2005)

13'' of lift...


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLICITLOWS_@Oct 11 2007, 08:46 PM~8980526
> *13'' of lift...
> 
> *


so ur saying the 2600 give u a 13 lift on the rear end.


----------



## two da grave (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## two da grave (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by two da grave_@Oct 17 2007, 05:07 PM~9023856
> *
> *


 :cheesy: nice ride what set set-up are u runin on it.


----------



## two da grave (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Oct 18 2007, 06:59 AM~9028813
> *:cheesy:  nice ride what set set-up are u runin on it.
> *


hey thanks ---don't have anymore was a present i gave to my best man in my wedding ---but it had 2600 conis in back 2500 contis front all half inch lines and valves to 10 gal was running air zeniths but sold and switched to york .....


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by two da grave_@Oct 18 2007, 02:41 PM~9030536
> *hey thanks ---don't have anymore was a present i gave to my best man in my wedding  ---but it had 2600 conis in back 2500 contis front all half inch lines and valves to 10 gal was running air zeniths but sold and switched to york .....
> *


a? on the back did u have to extend anything, like the upper trailing a-arms. how high did the 2600 bags go up[inchs]. im thinkin of doing my cutlass but it has a booty kit on it.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

very nice cuttys and set ups .


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Nice Cutty's. Nicest I've seen.


----------



## two da grave (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Oct 18 2007, 01:38 PM~9031506
> *a? on the back did u have to extend anything, like the upper trailing a-arms. how high did the 2600 bags go up[inchs]. im thinkin of doing my cutlass but it has a booty kit on it.
> *


it had about 11 inches of lift ..nothing extended and drove layed out ---loved the 2600s in rear but 2500s up front sucked needed 2600 also wanted slams but never got around to it i tend not to keep cars move than a month...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

it's been a ling time since I seen a Hollywood top. Looks nice.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 20 2007, 10:24 AM~9045630
> *it's been a ling time since I seen a Hollywood top. Looks nice.
> *


 T-tops just the angle of the picture


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

lets see some more pix!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

are those 20's or 22's?


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Oct 30 2007, 01:49 PM~9114651
> *are those 20's or 22's?
> *


those are 20's


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

this is a cutlass me and my bro (NorCal75) did last year
didnt get any setup pics. but its got a 5gal tank and two blitzluft comps, the tank and comps were mounted on the passenger side where the sparetire go. four two way valves all 1/2 inch lines, ten switches, slams re6s up front and firestone 2600s out back, the car was lifted before with four pumps and ten batteries so the car went from lifts to bags.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

on the last pic the tank is sitting in the sparetire hole but it was mounted on theside right behind the wheel well and bolted to the frame, the comps were mounted on a special plate tha goes from the tank bolts and curves down into the spare tire hole and the hose are all ran behind the plate and connect on one side of the tank


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Nov 2 2007, 05:41 PM~9141779
> *on the last pic the tank is sitting in the sparetire hole but it was mounted on theside right behind the wheel well and bolted to the frame, the comps were mounted on a special plate tha goes from the tank bolts and curves down  into the spare tire hole and the hose are all ran behind the plate and connect on one side of the tank
> *


nice cutty what made you switch from juice too air bags??


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

the owner didnt like the hassle of charging 10 batts, and didnt like the ride . so he sold the setup, and bought bag for it and the homie was really happy with it . it was really cuz he rode in my brothers car with bags and decided to go with bags.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

MY CUTLASS THAT I GOT HAS A BOOTY KIT ON AND I DONT KNOW WHERE THE BOLTS ARE AND I WAS WONDERING WHERE THEY ARE SO I CAN TAKE IT OFF AND PUT IT UP WHILE I WORK ON THE CAR.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Corpus Christi Cutty


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 wha type of set-up is that and it looks like it move fast, got a video of it, nice cutty


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

yes it is a fast set up it gets up pretty good at 200psi but alot better at 300 i keep it at 240 most of the time unlass im at a show its my dailly driver so i try to make it last untill its time to play


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Dec 19 2008, 12:55 AM~12471396
> *yes it is a fast set up it gets up pretty good at 200psi but alot better at 300 i keep it at 240 most of the time unlass im at a show its my dailly driver so i try to make it last untill its time to play
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: damn talk about a late response. this shit took over a year.


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

ANY MORE OUT THERE! :biggrin: TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

i never new my car was on here n im not allways on the comp im allways working at my shop on cars


----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 14 2007, 10:01 PM~8557194
> *my old one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

what pressure were u at then


----------



## EsePatJ (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice cuttys!!!
I hope post sum pix of mine when I finish!!
:biggrin:


----------



## locotiny (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Nov 2 2007, 01:29 PM~9140742
> *this is a cutlass me and my bro (NorCal75) did last year
> didnt get any setup pics. but its got a 5gal tank and two blitzluft comps, the tank and comps were mounted on the passenger side where the sparetire go. four two way valves all 1/2 inch lines, ten switches, slams re6s up front and firestone 2600s out back, the car was lifted before with four pumps and ten batteries so the car went from lifts to bags.
> 
> ...


i have an 84 regal that im bagging did you have to move the exhuast on the cutty further away from the left bag or was it fine the way it was wasent to hot for the bag


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Dec 23 2008, 08:55 PM~12511687
> *what pressure were u at then
> *


220.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

D&A CUSTOMS


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 24 2008, 02:48 PM~12518502
> *220.
> *


220?? how the fuck did it get hop that high at 220?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Dec 24 2008, 09:34 PM~12520693
> *220?? how the fuck did it get hop that high at 220?
> *


dual port bags with tank in the nose and custom sized lines?


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

hmmmmm good point... is that it Mark?


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

D&A CUSTOMS 
[/quote]
I'LL TRY TO POST MORE PICS OF MY CAR!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> D&A CUSTOMS


I'LL TRY TO POST MORE PICS OF MY CAR!
[/quote]


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

show some more g body pics with bags about to redo mine starting this year


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## EsePatJ (Dec 7, 2006)

Alright homies...
Straight from the calles of Puerto Montt... Chile...
Here´s my 1974 Cutlass Salon... parked outside my house!
Its my daily driver, and I´m pretty sure... the first lowrider in my country... 



















   

Dreams can turn in to reality!!!


----------



## edflores (Aug 31, 2005)

anyone have pics of the rear upper bag brackets


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish i would have done pics but hey you know Air ride +BEER=WTF over.Hey it haapens


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*M.I.C.*


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePatJ_@Feb 3 2009, 01:25 PM~12893796
> *Alright homies...
> Straight from the calles of Puerto Montt... Chile...
> Here´s my 1974 Cutlass Salon... parked outside my house!
> ...


CHECK OUT THE FUZZY DICE IN THE MIRROR :biggrin: CLEAN CUT HOMIE


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2009, 11:50 PM~12901058
> *M.I.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Are these beadlocks or am i seeing this wrong?


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 22 2007, 06:56 PM~9060342
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is there no wheel wells up front??? im wantn to bag my 81 regal on 20's also....clean ass ride to0o!!


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Feb 22 2009, 10:09 PM~13079460
> *is there no wheel wells up front??? im wantn to bag my 81 regal on 20's also....clean ass ride to0o!!
> *


thanks, that's my car.
those are 20's i still have the wheel wells but i can't drive with it layed out maybe if you get really low profile tires.


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Feb 22 2009, 09:16 PM~13080220
> *thanks, that's my car.
> those are 20's i still have the wheel wells but i can't drive with it layed out maybe if you get really low profile tires.
> *



orales clean ass regal homie cant get over it haha what kinda motor you got in your regal?????


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Oct 8 2007, 10:57 PM~8956522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this any more pics of this car/setup?


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

I am looking to bag a friends 84-

did you guys just weld in cups

any advice for the install would be appreciated


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Feb 24 2009, 11:32 AM~13097544
> *I am looking to bag a friends 84-
> 
> did you guys just weld in cups
> ...


Bought kit from AAC forum sponsor,Used the front cup kit w/ minor cutting and the universal rear kit just give em a call 1-866-FUK-NLOW.What all do ya need it know there's a ton of people on here that know there shit so ask away i'm for sure someone can help ya.


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

Im planing on buying bags, valves, etc seperate- was just wondering if there was any brackets or shit like that i should be buying ...

I found a site that had a kit for the car that had what looked like a shock relocator bracket...but the componets (valves, etc) were shit...so needless to say im not going to buy their kit -I tried Emailing them for the brackets-never got a response


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

O btw

what bags are you guys using??

thanks in advance


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

airassisted go there they will hook ya up homie. and personally i use slams on my 87 supreme i love em they take alot of beating just like a good hooker


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Mar 1 2009, 02:35 PM~13145697
> *airassisted go there they will hook ya up homie. and personally i use slams on my 87 supreme i love em they take alot of beating just like a good hooker
> *


X2 I bought my front cup kit from em and rear universal to.Minor cutting and welding but worked out great :thumbsup: 
I used firestone 2500's for the front and 2600's for the rear.


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

Can someone get me a pic of how they relocated the front shock?


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

shocks lol who needs em i have been running no shocks for a year and its bouncy  


here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=406790&st=120

about 1/4 way down


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

oh and you will loose some steering but not much


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin: i only ride with shocks when i need the car to get its road approval (this needs to be done once per 2 years) :biggrin:


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

any one new post some more air rides


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

84Homies said:


>


nice setup


----------



## Regalized204 (Jun 20, 2008)

badcayne said:


> this is a cutlass me and my bro (NorCal75) did last year
> didnt get any setup pics. but its got a 5gal tank and two blitzluft comps, the tank and comps were mounted on the passenger side where the sparetire go. four two way valves all 1/2 inch lines, ten switches, slams re6s up front and firestone 2600s out back, the car was lifted before with four pumps and ten batteries so the car went from lifts to bags.



man thats a sick ass cutty bro! love that shit!


----------



## Regalized204 (Jun 20, 2008)

gankdefyer said:


> Can someone get me a pic of how they relocated the front shock?


Ill post a pic when i get around to doin it hopefully before i put it away for winter....i gotta toss em on cuz in winnipeg the vehicle inspections are rapin us lowriders!


----------

